# DVR 1/2 switch



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Having just added yet another TiVo box to my configuration, I had to once again go through the hassles of programming the remote and the TiVo to allow 1 remote to control both boxes. This is a lot harder than it should be, even for a techie (and I'm a bit-head). I'd like to suggest something more simple:

All new TiVos should respond to only address 1. The remotes should all talk to TiVo #1 on switch setting 1, and TiVo #2 on remote switch setting 2. By default, this allows all TiVos to work out of the box.

The TiVo on-screen menus that allow a user to program their remotes should include a new option to set the remote address. 

For users with 2 TiVos, the new setup would be greatly simplified - the first TiVo needs no changes at all and the 2nd one requires only a simple menu setting. No futzing around with covering the remote sensor on a TiVo, holding the remote away from you while simultaneously pressing multiple buttons while standing on your head facing a full moon. It allows a user to most likely set up the remote for both TiVos without opening a manual or searching the web site.

.../Ed


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

How is the second TiVo supposed to know that it's #2 right out of the box, especially if you expect "... all new TiVos to respond only to address 1"


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

NoCleverUsername said:


> How is the second TiVo supposed to know that it's #2 right out of the box, especially if you expect "... all new TiVos to respond only to address 1"


It doesn't. It starts to respond to #1, but using the menus (and the user will have to cover the original #1's sensor for this), the user tells the new TiVo that it's number 2. Once that menu option is selected, the user can slide between 1 and 2 on the remote.

The advantages over today's approach is that only 1 TiVo needs to be changed and the steps are a lot simpler.

Alternatively, a 1/2 slide on the back of the TiVo could help too. If a $20 VCR can have a channel 3/4 switch, surely an $800 TiVo could have a 1/2 switch to match the remote.

.../Ed


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, its starts as 0 (zero)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

These go to 11......


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Actually, its starts as 0 (zero)


The OP is proposing changing that default on both the TiVo and the remote.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't see the problem with Today's system.

Right now all TiVo's default to 0 and all remotes to 0. No matter what it is set to a TiVo will respond to a remote set to 0, and a TiVo on 0 responds to all remotes IIRC.

You have TiVo 1. Set it and it's remote to 1. You get a new TiVo. Covering the remote, or in another remote, program the other remote (or position 2 on the first remote) to address 2. Then connect the new TiVo and use the new remote. The old TiVo won't respond because it only listens to 1. All you do is navigate to the System Info screen and use the new remote and presto, it is set to 2.

The remote programming is in two parts - all the button pushing and blinking is just programming the remote.

All it takes to program the TiVo is to use ANY remote button while in the System Info screen and the TiVo will automatically switch to the address it sees. Which is why you never want to leave a TiVo on that screen if you have another TiVo, or the first unit will switch to the second units remote code when it sees the signal.


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

I know if you go to the System Info. screen you can see the number of what remote the TiVo works with. If it has a 0 every TiVo remote TiVo button will turn on that 0 TiVo. But you go to the System Info. screen and you see the number 0,1,2,3, or 4 for the remote. To change it all you have to do it hold a hand over the front of the TiVo remote and press the TiVo button and pause button at the same time and wait till the TiVo remote red light stays on. Then press 0,1,2,3, or 4. Press left or back on the remote and go to the System Info screen again. You can see the remote number changed. Then when you press the TiVo button and have the DVR switch to 1 or 2 that's what TiVo it works with. You can have one more TiVo remote and the 1 and 2 on that remote and be the 3 and 4. So you can have I guess 4 or even more TiVo's in the same room. I have 3, all in the same room and use 2 TiVo remotes with them.

TiVo Series 1, 2, and 2.5 the night light type one.

I love to get just one TiVo remote that has like a DVR swith with 1,2,3, and 4 or just put a 2nd DVR switch near the bottom of the TiVo remote and label it DVR 3, 4.

I am going to look if there is some way I can hack the remote to have this.

Has any one else did it? Or any one know if TiVo will make a remote so you can pick 4 DVR's?

-Raymond Day


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The amount of people that would run more than two would be too small to make a four DVR remote. 

some universals (the OneForAll line at least) can readily work more than two DVRs at once, with the right codes and such added.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, not all TiVo remotes even have the 1-2 switch, I don't see them making a 1-4 version. A universal is probably the best bet - I would expect the Harmony to deal with this.


----------

